# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  La main verte ou mon projet de simulation potagère

## olaf

Coin ♪

Voici mon projet actuel pas prétentieux pour un sou :
*le simulateur de potager*.

Je n'ai pas encore trouvé de titre définitif mais n'hésitez pas à proposer.

En quoi le jeu consiste-t'il?

Ce devrait être un jeu de gestion, et notamment de gestion du temps.

On incarne un retraité qui essaie d’échapper à son horrible épouse acariâtre et qui se voit octroyer une petite demi-heure par jour pour faire son potager et une très maigre part de la pension de retraite.

Chaque action décompte donc du temps, et si celui-ci dépasse les 30 minutes allouées, la journée se termine. Evidemment, au bout de 30 jours, on termine le mois, on avance dans la saison, et les plantes poussent si elles sont bien entretenues.

Plus les récoltes seront réussies, plus notre retraité aura de temps et de part de pension d'octroyé.

Tout un tas de paramètre existent dans le jeu, notamment la qualité du sol (par son taux de mycorhize, d'aération, d'humidité, de richesse, etc.. ), le climat, le couvert, etc... Ce qui permet divers approches de culture (bio, moins bio, etc...)[cf voir topic du jardinage]

On pourra acheter, évidemment du matériel pour se faciliter la tâche (station météo, arrosage, motoculteur, etc...)

Le premièr screen de mon project of the year : 


Pour info, je me sers de game-maker. J'ai du avoir 2 ans de cours d'info en BTS dont je ne me rappelle plus grand chose, je tâtonne grâce aux tutos et à développez-couché et je m'en sors bien en plus de pas mal apprécier "la logique" informatique  :B): .

Où le jeu en est-il?

Bha encore loin du bout du tunnel encore, mon moteur de jeu est bien avancé, chaque fin de journée une entité nommée "cerveau" retravaille les paramètres du sol et des plantes, va falloir ajuster les données pour équilibrer.

En priorité je dois :
- augmenter le contenu en terme de plantes (pour l'instant y'a que des choux et des aventis).
- Créer la page du magasin ou l'on accède aux plants et graines.
- Ajouter un menu des options.
- Réfléchir à un moyen de sauvegarder.
- Mettre en place une gestion de la profondeur sur les calques des cultures en fonction de leurs coordonnées.
- Produire du son (Pour l'instant c'est un jeu muet).


Evidemment toute aide ou commentaire est bienvenue  :;):  .

NEW! Avancement au 08/05/2014 :
- Un menu principal avec "echap"
- Une musique d'ambiance (thx Smokit)
- Des sauvegardes rapides (F5/F9)
- Un menu contextuel
- Un magasin
- Un stock
- Un cycle complet de la salade
- Des limaces
- Diverses actions possibles (composter, éclaircir, récolter...)
La version 0.0000008. .

----------


## znokiss

L'idée du jeu est vraiment géniale. Tout con mais tout bon.

----------


## Nattefrost

Super idée ouais  ::): , tu sais déjà comment tu vas gérer les saisons et la météo inhérente à chacune ?  C'est très intéréssant d'un point de vue technique je trouve, du moins pour l'étudiant de première année que je suis.

Je ne connais pas game-maker, tu/ça utilises quel langage ?

----------


## SeanRon

aucun  ::happy2:: 

http://sdz.tdct.org/sdz/creez-vos-je...ame-maker.html

----------


## Nattefrost

Ben si de ce que je vois il a un langage propre (GML) avec variables, fonctions, tableaux, do, for, while, switch, break enfin tout le bazar  ::P:  (http://gamemaker.info/fr/manual/401_00_language).

Enfin c'est peut-être un peu HS et mériterait un topic à part entière  ::):

----------


## olaf

@Zno
Merci ! Et j’ai des idées plein la tête par rapport au background, du genre une sciatique qui se prépare, et qui nous pénalise une journée entière si elle n’est pas soignée (par des herbes antidouleurs, genre de la verveine, ou autre… ) ou encore des évènements aléatoires comme la visite des petits-enfants qui, soit nous aident au jardin, soit défoncent trois pieds de tomate en jouant au ballon.

@Nattefroste
Le climat est aléatoire mais cadré en fonction des mois et des saisons, j’ai une fonction calendrier, chaque jour, et mois est comptabilisé (faudrait que je le transcrive graphiquement).
Par exemple, lorsqu’on entre dans le mois de Mai aux environs du 120ieme jour, il ne pourra plus geler, mais la probabilité de pluie restera encore assez élevée.


En ce qui concerne Game-maker, c’est un programme qui simplifie pas mal la tâche pour programmer, il donne un aspect graphique au code. On part d’un déclencheur (collision, touche relâchée, clic, etc…) pour effectuer des actions (déplacement, destruction, création, etc…)
Et il est tout à fait possible de créer des actions qui sont ni plus ni moins que des bouts de codes, d’autant que le langage est vraiment simplifié. 
Le moins évident est peut-être de trier ses instances d’objet, il n’est pas forcément facile de les retrouver, leur ID change à chaque étape du jeu.

----------


## Metalink

Je m'incruste juste dans le topic pour préciser que Gamemaker est actuellement gratuit et un très bon soft, donc hésitez pas à vous lancer  :;): 

Sinon chouette projet qui m'a l'air bien original, et qui a moyen d'être très complet  ::P:

----------


## olaf

Merci!  ::): 

Oui le soft est gratuit, mais on est limité à 15 sprites si mes souvenirs sont bons. Pour ceusses et celles qui veulent y'avait ce tuto qu'avaient fait Pipo et Aurélien Regard.

----------


## Metalink

Nonon, il est actuellement gratuit en versions "Standard", donc avec ressources & co illimités : http://www.yoyogames.com/developers/promotions/sale (et l'upgrade vers la pro pour seulement 25$)
C'est pour ça que je me suis permis de poster sur le topic  :;):

----------


## Nattefrost

Je download, au cas ou. Ca m'a l'air plus pratique que pygame  :;):  .

----------


## olaf

Quelques nouvelles de l'avancement.

J'ai mis en place quelques informations dans un coin de la fenêtre.
On y trouve le temps imparti, la météo, la date, les températures moyennes et minimum.
Et j'ai mis en place un menu pour quitter ou accéder au menu des options.

Un 'ti screen.


Bon, c'est pas facile de travailler dessus avec le beau temps actuel. Et j'ai mon potager IRL qui commence à me prendre du temps, d'autant que c'est la période des semis.  ::P: 
Tant qu'il fera beau, le projet avancera moins vite.

----------


## Anonyme2452

Cool ça avance, de mon côté, je m'y mets la semaine prochaine.  :;):

----------


## aggelon

Sympa le jeu  ::): 

À terme tu iras jusqu'où ? Bonus d'association de plantes/auxiliaires, maladies, assolement, amendement, ... ? 5€ la boîte de coccinelles ?

----------


## olaf

> Sympa le jeu 
> 
> À terme tu iras jusqu'où ? Bonus d'association de plantes/auxiliaires, maladies, assolement, amendement, ... ? 5€ la boîte de coccinelles ?


Merci!  :;): 

Voui, maladie, assolement, amendement sont des paramètres du sol. Et y'en aura plein d'autre comme l'espace à respecter entre deux plants en fonction de l’espèce.

Evidemment les paramètres sont liés les uns aux autres, un engrais chimique aura tendance à augmenter la richesse du sol (mais pas au maximum) et faire diminuer la faune du sol, ce qui diminue son aération, la retenue d'eau, la quantité de mycorhizes, etc...

Ton exemple de coccinelle est en plein dedans. Avec des solutions plus ou moins écologiques, avec les conséquences directe et indirectes que l'on connait.

Le truc qui va être compliqué à faire, c'est l'ergonomie du "magasin", au vu de la quantité d'articles que j'aimerai y mettre. Va falloir que j'y réfléchisse.

Et puis y'a Smokeit que j'ai réussi à enrôler pour faire le son. Enfin, j'espère qu'il avance pas plus vite que moi, pasque franchement en ce moment c'est au ralenti...

----------


## aggelon

> comme l'espace à respecter entre deux plants en fonction de l’espèce [...] Et puis y'a Smokeit que j'ai réussi à enrôler pour faire le son


On pourra faire de semis pleine terre de salade ce qui oblige à semer clair les carottes, puis hop!, repiquage des salades ce qui libérera de la place pour les carottes  ::love:: 

Vous me faites baver tous les deux !


Y a moyen de pécho la dernière release, parce que là en 0.0000001, j'ai joué quelques jours, mais je n'ai pas d'afficheur qui m'indique combien, ni la date... et pour te signaler des incohérences c'est pas terrible, vu que certaines ont peut-etre déjà été corrigées (après la pluie, le sol recouvert de gazon est plus humide qu'une terre fraichement retournée  ::ninja:: , le centre d'arrosage est moins humidifié que les bords (tu comptes gérer le ruissellement ???  ::): ) mais une nuit fait passer de 300% et 120% à 85%... on peut avoir une faune négative  :;): ... oui, je pinaille, mais je ne sais pas quels types de retour tu attends... plateforme de test: XP, pas encore essayé sur Seven)

J'ai spotté le robinet, vivement la pension que j'achète un tuyau d'arrosage, parce que porter les arrosoirs, c'est plus de mon âge  ::P: 




> Le truc qui va être compliqué à faire, c'est l'ergonomie du "magasin", au vu de la quantité d'articles que j'aimerai y mettre. Va falloir que j'y réfléchisse.


Ca devrait pas être compliqué, si ? Prendre exemple sur les vrais : par 'univers', puis par rayon, puis par étagère, puis par gamme (haut de gamme -> discount), puis par caratéristiques (diamètre/vitesse/section/etc...), non ?
(tu géreras l'usure/pénibilité des outils ?)


_EDIT: t'as prévu qu'on puisse faire ses graines ? parce que c'est quand même plus rentable, et souvent bien meilleur rendement... mon beau-père cultive encore des grosses tomates issues de graines qu'on lui avait offertes il y a plus de 10 ans ! _

----------


## olaf

Waow! D'abord merci pour ton retour et cet engouement  :;): 

Pour commencer, j'ai mis à jour la dernière version dans mon premier post (Mais attention, on est vraiment très très loin de quelque chose de finalisé).

Alors en Vrac pour tes questions : 

- Je compte d'abord implémenter la possibilité de mettre de jeune plants, une fois cette étape terminée je passerai au semis, avec la possibilité de semer en ligne ou dispersé. Puis d’éclaircir et/ou récupérer les jeune plants pour repiquer.

- On pourra pas mélanger 2 espèces sur le même carré (qui doit représenter 20cm environ dans le jeu)

- Le gazon est considéré comme un couvert, sauvegardant l'humidité à la différence d'un sol nu. Effectivement avec un coup de bêche il faudrait que je fasse regrimper légèrement l'humidité.

- Pour l'instant la structure du sol est considérée comme sablonneuse (comme chez moi, pasque c'est mon seul point d'expertise  ::ninja:: ). Si je suis courageux j’intégrerai un sol calcaire ou argileux.

- L'écoulement de l'eau existe, il se limite au 8 carrés autour du point arrosé. Normalement le carré le plus arrosé est celui qui est visé, sauf à un certain niveau d'humidité  (100% je crois) ou la majeur partie de l'eau se barre dans les autres carrés.

- La faune négative, c'est à corriger. De toute façon, au final l'info ne sera pas donné par un pourcentage je pense, mais par un commentaire.

- On pourra effectivement s'acheter un tuyau d'arrosage qui permettra de diminuer le temps d'arrosage. Puis partir ensuite sur un arrosage automatique. J'imagine même la possibilité d'acheter une cuve de récupération des eaux pluviales (L'eau du robinet sera facturée).

- Pas d'usure des outils, non, mais la pénibilité est géré par le temps. Plus un outil est rudimentaire, plus l'action prend de temps.

- Pour les graines, ce sera possible puisque les plantes subiront des cycles complets (la salades finit par monter en fonction de la chaleur/stress hydrique/saison ce qui ouvrira la possibilité de récolter les graines (pas encore dans la version actuelle, hein!))

- Pas de génétique dans les graines, ce sera le clone de la plante récoltée (Faut pas déconner non plus, je mets la barre suffisamment haute)

Sinon pour les retours ton message était très bien  :^_^: , il m'a donné envie d'y passer plus de temps.

Après j'ai envie que ce projet soit un fil rouge de mon temps libre, mais pas une corvée, donc j'essaie de pas trop me forcer et ça avance comme ça avance. D'autant que je suis pas du métier et que je bute parfois sur des erreurs de débutant.

----------


## aggelon

::o:  Tu m'étonnes que tu places la barre haute ! Je ne pensais pas que tu irais jusque là !!! Faire ses graines, c'est vraiment top !

Sur mon XP, le passage en plein écran crash (fenetre d'envoi de rapport d'erreur windows). J'ai une carte vidéo Intel intégrée G33/G31 Express Chipset Family, mes pilotes sont à jour  :Cigare: 
Il manque au moins une part d'aléatoire pour le sol : tous les carrés traités de la même manière donne le même résultat. Exemple, si tu laisses 10 carrés en jachère pendant 3 mois, ils ont tous strictement la même évolution et sont tous dans le même état (eau, faune, etc...). Mais pas les cultures  :;): 
Avant d'effectuer une action, tu devrais tester que le papy dispose de suffisamment de temps : bêcher coute 3 minutes. S'il ne me reste plus qu'une seule minue dans ma journée, il bêche tout de même et l'on voit furtivement s'afficher un -2 minutes au compteur... De plus, ces 2 minutes sont retirées de la journée suivante... C'est volontaire ?
La fenetre d'état contextuelle est masquée si le curseur de la souris est vers le bas de la fenetre:

et se trouve masquée sous les boutons d'actions:

Je sais que les graphiques sont temporaires et conceptuels, mais je trouve que les boutons sont 4 fois trop gros  ::): 
Le jeu m'a laissé planter une laitue dans le gazon : j'avais bien le dessin de la pousse mais pas d'affichage des info de culture.
Tu as dit qu'on ne pouvait mettre qu'une seule culture par carré, par contre on est contraint de mettre le curseur de la souris pile-poil sur le dessin de la pousse pour avoir les infos de culture sinon seules les infos du sol sont affichées. C'est dommage.
Ou alors quand tu dis "On pourra pas mélanger 2 espèces sur le même carré", cela veut dire qu'on pourra mettre plusieurs pousses d'une même espèce dans un carré ? Planté à différents moment par exemple, et donc de tailles différentes ? Ou bien encore profiter d'un seul carré pour faire pousser plusieurs semis avant de les repiquer chacun dans le leur ?

"Effectivement avec un coup de bêche il faudrait que je fasse regrimper légèrement l'humidité." Je pensais plutôt que l'eau tienne compte du fait que cela vient juste d'être bêché (tassement ?)

Je n'ai jamais été casual, mais là je m'éclate bien  ::lol:: 

Vivement qu'on puisse sauvegarder !

PS: j'ai une suggestion de musique de fond pour ton jeu, ça s'appelle Rendons grâce à l'herbe  ::siffle:: 

"j'ai envie que ce projet soit un fil rouge de mon temps libre, mais pas une corvée, donc j'essaie de pas trop me forcer et ça avance comme ça avance" -> Ouais ! c'est ça qui est bien !  :;): 

Je file, je continuerai à tester plus tard  ::):

----------


## olaf

Hé bé Aggelon te voilà mon beta-testeur officiel!  ::P: 

Merci de ces retours intéressants, y'a effectivement encore pas mal de boulot.  ::rolleyes:: 

Pour XP je sais pas trop comment faire vu que c'est une fonction "toute prête" de gamemaker. Peut-être en passant par une version "installeur" du compilateur. A l'occasion je testerai.

L'aléatoire pour le sol, je compte pas en mettre, si ce n'est pour l'apparition de maladie ou de parasite. Je considère que le climat est déjà suffisamment pénalisant niveau aléatoire. 
Ou alors des données de départ différentes d'un carré à un autre.
Et puis plus tard je compte afficher des événements hebdomadaires, eux aussi, aléatoires.

Le temps dépassé est effectivement retenu sur la journée du lendemain, c'est volontaire. ça permets de ne pas tricher en faisant une grosse action en fin de journée.

La fenêtre contextuelle, ou ce que j'appelle l'infobulle... Bon c'est vite fait d'arranger ce bug de position mais j'ai un doute sur la fonction. Est-ce qu'il ne vaut mieux pas un bouton "d'observation" qui permets d'afficher les données par un clic plutôt qu'attendre l'infobulle.
Ou alors que les données apparaissent de façon immédiates dans un cadre sous les boutons, juste en passant le curseur dessus (comme dans le dernier civilisation).
Vos avis m'interressent.

Oui les boutons sont moches et énormes  :^_^: .
J'ai pallié au plus pressé donc toute l'ergonomie du bouzin est à revoir.

C'est plus possible de planter dans le gazon, je l'ai corrigé hier  :B): .

Les infos de la pousse avec le pointeur sur le carré c'est facilement corrigeable, et c'est bien vu de ta part.

1 carré = 1 culture. Non pas de possibilité de mettre deux fois la même espèce sur ton carré non plus. Sauf dans le cas du semis, comme la carotte ou le radis, ou il y'aura plusieurs plantes dans le même carré.

 "Je pensais plutôt que l'eau tienne compte du fait que cela vient juste d'être bêché (tassement ?)" T'as raison, et je suis surpris de pas y avoir pensé, bien vu! J'augmenterai donc la retenue de la flotte en cas de terre aérée.

Sympa ta suggestion musicale mais c'est pas des légumes qu'on fait pousser avec ça.  ::P: 

Ravi que tu apprécie pour l'instant et vivement tes prochains retours.  :;):

----------


## aggelon

> Hé bé Aggelon te voilà mon beta-testeur officiel!


Ooouuuaaaiiis  ::lol:: 
Merci  :;): 

Et merci pour les réponses aussi  ::): 

J'ai pas encore eu le temps de m'y replonger, mais quelques questions :

[mode DEBRIDÉ ON]Est-ce que tu prévois des promos aléatoires sur le magasin, histoire de TENTER le consommateurs et lui faire dépenser sa pension mal à propos ?
Est-ce que le magasin proposera des choses tentantes mais inutiles (kit élagage en grande hauteur, moissonneuse-batteuse, etc...) ?
Est-ce que le magasin proposera volontairement des produits contre-indiqués pour le potager (RoundUp, chaux...) ?
Il manque aussi un banc ou une chaise, parce que les vieux, ils ont toujours une chaise dans leur potager  ::): 


Pour l'info bulle, je vote pour que les infos soient affichées dans un petit cadre, en dessous des boutons d'actions. Par contre, si tu le fais, ça serait bien qu'il soit librement (dés)activable dans les options et par un raccourci clavier... si cela peut te donner des idées, dans Master of Magic cela devait s'appeler 'geologiste' ou un truc du genre.

Qu'est-ce que tu prévois comme transition entre les journées ? On pourrait voir la nuit tomber + une animation aléatoire, genre le chat qui vient roder dans le potager, ou bien encore une chauve-souris qui traverse l'écran en volant... j'imagine bien voir un reflet de lune, ce qui voudrait dire, en fonction de la saison, des fortes gelées nocturnes  ::): 

Est-ce que tu prévois qu'on puisse composter ? Genre se faire un carré et une partie des récolte irait automatiquement dedans (feuilles de salades, etc...) ?

Hâte de pouvoir acheter une station météo, parce que dépenser mon temps et ma santé à arroser alors que le lendemain il pleut toute la journée, v´est pas non pour ma tension, ni pour mon ulcère  ::): 


_EDIT: je viens de tester sur Seven pro 64bits, c'est OK.
Par contre, et je ne crois pas l'avoir détecté sur mon XP, sur Seven j'ai fait plusieurs fois le test, mais à chaque fois, le jeu monopolise environ 20% du CPU en permanence... Process Monitor me dit qu'il check le Joystick via DINPUT.DLL (PS: j'ai pas de joystick et n'en ai jamais eu)

Une fois atteint la croissance 60, la laitue n'est plus visible à l'écran: 
Il est censé y avoir une grosse laitue au milieu...
C'est parce que tu n'as pas encore dessiné le reste des étapes de croissance ??

Des fois, le taux d'humidification n'est pas affiché:
Ca peut le faire sur n'importe quel carré, même ceux qui n'ont pas de culture.
Lorsque le problème survient, tous les carrés ne sont pas affectés : l'humidification est affichée sur d'autres carrés

En gros c'est quoi ta roadmap ? Parce que là, il ne semble pas y avoir encore la gestion de l'argent, de la récolte, et la température est invariablement la même_

----------


## olaf

Alors les promos j'y avais pas pensé. Pourquoi pas si c'est simple à mettre en place.
Pour la moissonneuse batteuse  :^_^:  Je pense pas. A moins que passé un certain niveau on débloque une plus grande parcelle (en bas de la map) avec possibilité de mettre du céréale et de grandes serres. 
Mais j'en suis clairement pas là. 

Je pense pas mettre d'objets inutiles dans le magasin, Et bien sûr qu'il y'aura des produits contre-indiqués, on aura le choix dans sa façon de cultiver, c'est ce qui devrait faire la force du jeu d'ailleurs.
J'ai oublié de semer mes carottes, y'a plus de place et j'ai pas le temps de bêcher, PAF un coup de désherbant bien chimique qui épargne beaucoup de temps. Par contre bonjour la pollution du sol et ses conséquences.
(C'est contre-indiqué la chaux en terrain acide  ::huh::  ?)

J'essaierai de caler, effectivement des trucs dans le décors, comme une chaise, un nain de jardin  ::P:  ,etc..)

Pour l'infobulle je vais te suivre dans ton idée. A ceci près que je ne mettrai pas toutes les informations disponible dés le début. Par exemple, avec l'achat d'un guide sur la culture biologique, on ouvre la visibilité de la faune et des mycorhizes dans le sol.

Pour l'écran de transition je pensais à un léger voile noir avec une petite planète qui tourne autour du soleil à la place du message dégueulasse actuel.
J'ai peur que des animations ralentissent la fluidité du jeu. Ou alors mettre une animation 1 fois par semaine  :;): .

Le composte est prévu (sur papier, comme la majorité des trucs). En cliquant sur la plante, à l'avenir, je souhaiterai faire apparaître un menu qui autorise divers choses : tailler, arracher, récolter, etc... Et tout ce qui est arraché sera placé sur un tas, si le tas est suffisamment garni et passé un certain temps la réaction pourra se faire. Sinon on pourra s'en servir comme couvert.

Concernant la monopolisation du processeur, je sais pas trop quoi te dire, c'est trop pointu pour moi.Je suppose que Gamemaker met ce DLL d'office dans les jeux... Je zyeuterai sur les forums si ça pose vraiment problème.

Comme tu as pu constater j'ai pas encore dessiné la salade "montée", donc pouf elle disparaît.  ::happy2:: 

Le bug du taux d'humidification va falloir que je cherche.  ::rolleyes:: 

Depuis nos derniers échanges j'ai relancé et corrigé quelques bugs, ça me motive, c'est vraiment cool! J'ai pas envie de lâcher l'affaire.

La roadmap actuelle : 
- Finaliser la météo, quitte à affiner plus tard les données
- Terminer le cycle de la salade
- Mettre en place un menu par clic gauche sur une plante
- fabriquer le magasin
- Modifier l'infobulle et par la même occasion la barre de droite.
- Enrichir le catalogue de plante

Ah et j'ai trouvé un moyen de sauvegarder. Gamemaker a une fonction toute prête  ::lol::  y'a plus qu'à tester.

En tout cas merci pour tes retours et tes idées! C'est sacrément constructif.

----------


## aggelon

Suis débordé de taf, reviendrai sans doute ce week-end à tête reposée pour répondre  ::):

----------


## olaf

TADAAM§ Une nouvelle version de disponible, la Version pré-alpha0.00000003 qui m'aura fait fumer du cerveau cette semaine! (voir premier post pour le télécharger)

Quoi de neuf?
- La résolution de beaucoup de bug et de déconvenues relevés.
- Finies les salades qui disparaissent, maintenant elles font un cycle complet de l'enracinement jusqu'au dépérissement en passant par une floraison.
- La mise en place d'un climat complet (avec température minimum, maximum, pluie neige, etc...), cohérent tout le long de l'année.
- Quelques effets semi-kikoolol pour donner un air moins spartiate.


_Ces floraison ça donne un petit coté "Alien" au jeu que j'aime bien._

Prochaines étapes :
- Mise en place d'un menu par clic gauche sur la plante, avec disparition douce des plantes alentours.
- Construction du magasin
- Cycle complet du chou (qui va aller tout seul vu que je me suis fais la main sur la salade)
- Fabrication d'objets comme la station météo
- Mise en place d'une possibilité de sauvegarder
- Refaire ces *#!*/ de boutons moches

----------


## aggelon

> TADAAM§ Une nouvelle version de disponible, la Version pré-alpha0.00000003


Ouais  ::lol:: 

Test sur XP et Seven Pro 64bits : OK.




> Alors les promos j'y avais pas pensé. Pourquoi pas si c'est simple à mettre en place.


Je pense que cela pourrait faire de bonnes tentations ("envie" versus "besoin"  ::trollface:: ), donnerait une petite part de gestion stratégique (acheter plus tôt que prévu car en solde) et pimenterait un peu le jeu  ::): 




> (C'est contre-indiqué la chaux en terrain acide  ?)


Dans des cas très précis, très acide, et en quantité très réduite, ça peut aller, mais j'en connais qui mettent n'importe quoi, et surtout en grosse quantité. Résultat: tout est mort, complètement grillé...




> J'essaierai de caler, effectivement des trucs dans le décors, comme une chaise, un nain de jardin  ,etc..)


Ah ouais !




> Pour l'infobulle je vais te suivre dans ton idée. A ceci près que je ne mettrai pas toutes les informations disponible dés le début. Par exemple, avec l'achat d'un guide sur la culture biologique, on ouvre la visibilité de la faune et des mycorhizes dans le sol.


 ::o:  Génial !




> Pour l'écran de transition je pensais à un léger voile noir avec une petite planète qui tourne autour du soleil à la place du message dégueulasse actuel.
> J'ai peur que des animations ralentissent la fluidité du jeu. Ou alors mettre une animation 1 fois par semaine .


 Ouais t'as raison finalement, une fois par semaine ça pourrait aller, sinon ça risque peut-être de prendre un peu le chou




> Le composte est prévu (sur papier, comme la majorité des trucs). En cliquant sur la plante, à l'avenir, je souhaiterai faire apparaître un menu qui autorise divers choses : tailler, arracher, récolter, etc... Et tout ce qui est arraché sera placé sur un tas, si le tas est suffisamment garni et passé un certain temps la réaction pourra se faire. Sinon on pourra s'en servir comme couvert.


Il sera géré aussi ? Genre si tu mets que des feuilles d'un certain type, tu auras un compost déséquilibré (trop acide, trop...) ? On pourra y ajouter des lombrics, etc... ?




> Concernant la monopolisation du processeur, je sais pas trop quoi te dire, c'est trop pointu pour moi.Je suppose que Gamemaker met ce DLL d'office dans les jeux... Je zyeuterai sur les forums si ça pose vraiment problème.


J'ai testé, j'ai le même symptôme sur XP.
T'as un joystick de branché sur ton PC ?
Si tu ne comptes pas le gérer, il y a peut-être une option à désactiver dans Gamemaker ?




> Le bug du taux d'humidification va falloir que je cherche


Tu l'as fixé ? Parce qu'en v0.3 j'ai pas réussi à le reproduire...




> ça me motive, c'est vraiment cool! [...]
> En tout cas merci pour tes retours et tes idées! C'est sacrément constructif.


  ::): 




> Quelques effets semi-kikoolol pour donner un air moins spartiate.


 ::O:  j'ai pas vu ! Il y a quoi ???




> Ces floraison ça donne un petit coté "Alien" au jeu que j'aime bien.


C'est sympa, et pis, y a pas à dire, on est quand même proche du photoréalisme ^ _ ^


Bon, sinon j'ai détecté un petit bug :



> C'est plus possible de planter dans le gazon, je l'ai corrigé hier


Désolé de te décevoir, mais c'est vrai que tu y étais presque  ::): 

Tout d'abord j'ai vu que tu as mis en place une sorte de clipping : peu importe où on place la souris dans le carré, on voit la pousse se pré-positionner au centre du carré.

Par contre, si tu attaques par le côté bas-droit, dès que tu approches, ça peut bugguer :


Approche par le côté bas-droit, impossible de planter dans le gazon


Dès qu'on est tout près de la limite de carré, le dessin de la salade apparaît dans le gazon


Si on clique pour planter, le jeu crash...
Sinon, pour le reste tout a l'air OK  :;):

----------


## olaf

::o: Han! Bravo! Tu es un excellent Stress-testeur  :;):  j'aurai jamais découvert ce dernier bug sans toi.

C'est Corrigé! Cette fois c'est définitivement impossible de semer dans le gazon. ::rolleyes:: 

Je vais regarder ça pour l'histoire de la manette, peut-être que si je compile en la retirant de son port USB... :tired: 

Ton idée de promos est vraiment bonne, effectivement, tu m'as convaincu.

Heu... pour l'équilibre du compost, je sais pas trop encore ::P: . Franchement dans un premier temps je vais simplement mettre une quantité mini de végétaux pour l'enclencher, s'tout. Si j'ai envie de fignoler je te suivrai. ::): 

Le bug du taux d'humidité est effectivement corrigé. Y'avais juste une valeur qu'était pas affiché et t'es tombé dessus. :^_^:  Tu gères.

Pour les effets semi-kikoolol tu les aperçois avec les outils, ça fait des petits nuages, des petites projections de terre, et de jolis cercle verts quand on met un plant en terre.

Et l'annonce du jour, c'est que Smokeit m'a sorti sa première musique d'ambiance, et c'est  :Bave: ! 

Vous y aurez droit à la prochaine release ::happy2:: 

Allez je retourne coder.

----------


## bilbo10

Je viens tout juste de lire le sujet, et sans avoir testé le jeu, je trouve déjà que c'est un beau projet que tu réalises là
Bravo à toi  ::):

----------


## DarkHope

J'aime l'idée. A défaut de pouvoir avoir un vrai potager, je vais suivre ton projet.  ::):

----------


## aggelon

Vu le soleil qu'il fait dehors, je crois que c'est projet qui va surtout avancer en hiver  ::rolleyes::

----------


## olaf

> J'aime l'idée. A défaut de pouvoir avoir un vrai potager, je vais suivre ton projet.





> Je viens tout juste de lire le sujet, et sans avoir testé le jeu, je trouve déjà que c'est un beau projet que tu réalises là
> Bravo à toi


Merci à tous les deux. C'est super encourageant! :;): 




> Vu le soleil qu'il fait dehors, je crois que c'est projet qui va surtout avancer en hiver


Tu crois pas si bien dire... ::rolleyes::  Mais j'ai des vacances bientôt, et si madame Olaf et les enfants me laissent quelques temps morts, ça devrait le faire.

----------


## aggelon

::rolleyes:: ... et on n'a toujours pas entendu la belle musique de Smokeit !

----------


## Anonyme2452

Je crois qu'il a lu ton message, il est en train de bosser dessus en ce moment même.  :;):

----------


## aggelon

::P: .

----------


## olaf

> http://aggelonware.free.fr/potager/salade_qui_monte.jpg
> 
> ... et on n'a toujours pas entendu la belle musique de Smokeit !


Hahaha  ::XD:: 

Alors c'est simplement une coïncidence, j'ai réussi à trouver du temps aujourd'hui pour avancer.
Si tout va bien, dans la soirée ou demain je vous fais passer la dernière release (avec du son de Smokeit en guest star).

Pour info je bosse sur le menu de sélection des plantes, et la possibilité de faire une sauvegarde rapide. Si j'ai un peu de temps, je modifierai le menu d'option pour y mettre le volume de la musique.

Heureusement qu'on a eu un temps de chien aujourd'hui et que mon potager IRL est à jour  ::P:

----------


## olaf

Et hop! La voici la voilà, premier post mis à jour.
Bon bha ça n'a pas été simple parce que je pense avoir rencontré un bug avec gamemaker, qui va m'obliger à contourner ça comme un cochon. Enfin tant que ça marche...

Alors sur cette nouvelle pré-alphav0.000004 vous pourrez écouter la délicieuse composition de Smokeit en musique d'ambiance (Mec si t'en a d'autres en tête, tu peux y aller ça colle grave à l'ambiance je trouve! :;): ), avec possibilité de monter ou baisser son volume dans les options.

Et évidemment le truc qui va être bon à tester, c'est le menu de selection des cultures.
Avec la possibilité de récolter les cultures! (enfin...) ::): 

Manque plus qu'un système de scorring en fonction de l'avancement de la plante.
C'est déjà plus ou moins implanté et ça peut aller vite, mais je prévoie d'autre truc à faire avant (comme le magasin). 

PS : merci encore à Smokeit pour ton investissement. :Bave: 




Edit : J'allais oublier... Y'a une sauvegarde rapide maintenant F5 pour enregistrer et F9 pour charger. Enjoy!

----------


## Anonyme2452

De rien ca fait plaisir, par contre il faudrait que j'essaie de réenregistrer les oiseaux du jardin avec un meilleur son pour que tu puisses mettre 2 pistes de son séparées et que les gens puissent zapper la musique en gardant les bruitages. Parce que j'ai peur que la musique finisse par saouler à la longue... voire même dès le début pour certains !  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 16h12 ---------- Previous post was at 16h06 ----------

Edit : Je crois qu'il y a comme un bug avec la musique... peut être une conversion trop violente voire un problème de 44/48k.

----------


## olaf

Précise ce que tu appelles "bug".
Je vois que j'ai la possibilité de le mettre en 48k, c'est donc mieux?
(Je suis nul en fichier son)
Y'a aussi une valeur à entrer pour BitRate. Je suis sur 192kbps. Ça te parle?

Okay j'ai tout recompilé avec les options à donf et la son pas compressé (l'archive est un peu plus lourde).
Tu me diras si c'est mieux.

----------


## Anonyme2452

Alors... non c'est pas mieux.  ::P:  On dirait que le son est pas fluide, on l'entend bien sur le sample tout seul au début, compare avec le mp3 que je t'ai envoyé pour comprendre. Moi mon son est en 44.1k à la base, donc le mieux c'est de le laisser en 44. Le bitrate, c'est la qualité de l'échantillonnage, j'ai du t'envoyer du 256, mais même en 192 ça ne devrait pas être aussi dégueulasse.
Mais te prends pas la tête avec ça pour le moment, c'est déjà très bien. Et un dernier détail, la boucle (enchainement fin et début du son) est pas si mal que ça, il y a un léger clic mais bon ça passe.

Edit : Avec la version de 12Go, les 30 premières secondes, j'ai trouvé ça nickel mais en fait non il y a toujours un truc chelou. Au pire prend moi une photo d'écran avec tous les paramètres pour le son. Mais plus j'écoute et plus j'ai l'impression que c'est aléatoire, donc que ça viendrait du moteur du jeu... bref te prends pas plus la tête avec ça pour le moment.

----------


## aggelon

Ah  ::): 

En vitesse et en vrac, mes premiers tests :

- récolte OK (avec mise en arrière plan des plants limitrophes lors de la sélection  :;):  + petites anims sympa)
- quick save&load OK
- creuser avec la pelle un carré déjà creusé ne change pas son aspect (par exemple s'il est sec, il le demeure, on ne voit pas que la terre a été retournée)
- faire augmenter ou diminuer les adventis avec la molette de la souris, c'est volontaire pour faciliter le dév ou alors c'est un oubli ?
- pas trouvé comment faire apparaître le "menu de sélection des cultures" : j'ai que des laitues
- petit bug de gestion de la touche ESC dans les options. Voici le résultat quand on clique dessus :
Le jeu a le focus (on joue normalement, on creuse, on plante, etc..., l'info bulle apparaît (mais entre le menu son et le terrain). Le bouton son +/- sont toujours actifs : ils sont cliquables et augmente/diminue le son.


Très sympa la musique, merci  ::): 
Effectivement, je pense que ce serait plus confortable de dissocier les bruits ambiants de la musique (selon mes goûts, je voudrais baisser la musique et augmenter les piafs  :^_^: )


Désolé de ne pas m'étendre plus, je dois filer, je suis attendu, mais je voulais en profiter que tu étais sur ta lancée pour que tu bénéficies rapidement d'un premier retour...

A+  ::):

----------


## olaf

J'ai eu le temps de bosser un peu dessus ce soir et j'ai ajouté un objet "texte" bien utile, du-coup je vous ai mis une nouvelle release la V0.000005 et je vous laisse la surprise sur les nouveautés.

@Smokeit, sur cette version j'ai recompressé la musique pour voir s'il y'a une différence, je peux compter sur toi pour trouver des anomalies?
D'ailleurs cette fois j'ai mis 256kbps et 44,1k.
Autre truc à savoir, c'est que le jeu convertit le mp3 en OGG à la compilation, c'est peut-être pour ça qu'on se retrouve avec un fichier plus lourd.
Tu dis que le son se détériore parfois...Est-ce que par hasard ça le fait au changement de jour? ou c'est complètement aléatoire?

La screen de gamemaker concernant l'audio :


@Aggelon
"- creuser avec la pelle un carré déjà creusé ne change pas son aspect"
Modifié.

"- faire augmenter ou diminuer les adventis avec la molette de la souris"
Apu! c'était un outil de développeur (la vache, t'es sacrément perspicace dans ta recherche de bug  ::): )

"- pas trouvé comment faire apparaître le "menu de sélection des cultures""
Ben c'est la fameuse sélection par clic gauche qui te permets de récolter. Bon pour l'instant y'a qu'un bouton, c'est cheap pour un menu, mais c'est mieux que rien. (A venir la possibilité d'envoyer sur le tas de compost, récolter des graines, tailler, etc..)

"Le bouton son +/- sont toujours actifs"
Grmmbbll, Corrigeay!

Merci de ton rapide premier retour!  :;):

----------


## aggelon

J'ai commencé à tester la v0.5  ::): 

Wahou, plein de super trucs !  ::lol:: 

Le temps décompté qui s'affiche, les brouzoufs qui s'envolent, la qualité de la récolte  ::): 
J'ai fait une laitue à 61%  ::lol:: 
Et aussi la sauvegarde et restauration...

Les bugs sont effectivement corrigés.

Nouveau bug : il était déjà présent dans la v0.4, mais j'avais pas eu le temps de me pencher dessus pour trouver les conditions de déclenchement.
Quand on ALT-TAB, puis qu'on revient dans le jeu, ça réinitialise pas mal de choses : le placement de la caméra, mais surtout ça supprime toutes les plantations !
Ce bug n'existe que lorsqu'on joue en plein écran, pas en mode fenêtré...

Un détail également: quand on clique sur un plant, le menu de sélection apparaît, et les plans environnant sont mis en "arrière plan" sauf si c'est à l'état repiqué (nouveau plant juste côté). Les adventis ne sont pas non plus mis en arrière plans... si je laisse un carré sauvage pour accueillir la faune, ils vont monter, et je me demande si cela ne va pas gêner la vue... peut-être les mettre en arrière plan aussi ?

Peut-être aussi avancer en avant-plan le texte, car le temps décompté est par exemple masqué par l'animation/curseur:






> "- faire augmenter ou diminuer les adventis avec la molette de la souris"
> Apu! c'était un outil de développeur


Attention, je signale ce que je constate mais je ne porte pas de jugement sur la légitimité/priorité à résoudre, et surtout si cela t'es utile pour développer, tu peux tout à fait laisser ce genre de choses !




> (la vache, t'es sacrément perspicace dans ta recherche de bug )


 ::):  je fais de mon mieux... autant que cela soit utile, parce que, si c'est juste pour dire "merci pour l'update et les améliorations", c'est pas vraiment du testing  :^_^: 





> "- pas trouvé comment faire apparaître le "menu de sélection des cultures""
> Ben c'est la fameuse sélection par clic gauche qui te permets de récolter. Bon pour l'instant y'a qu'un bouton, c'est cheap pour un menu, mais c'est mieux que rien. (A venir la possibilité d'envoyer sur le tas de compost, récolter des graines, tailler, etc..)


Ah ! Dans mon esprit, j'avais compris que "sélection des cultures" était un menu permettant de choisir le plant (carotte, navet, radis...)  ::P: 
J'avais hâte de découvrir toutes ces nouvelles couleurs et feuilles  ::):

----------


## olaf

Bonsoir!

Et toujours un grand merci du temps que tu prends pour faire un retour Aggelon, c'est vraiment hyper utile.  :;): 

Bon pour ALT-TAB ça ne le fait pas chez moi  ::(: . Donc à surveiller dans les versions futures et je tenterai sur d'autres configs.

Pour le coup des cultures qui ne deviennent pas transparentes, c'est volontaires.
Concernant les petits plants, je les considère trop petits pour réellement gêner la vue à ce stade, mais si vraiment ça pose un problème d'inconfort visuel je peux m'adapter sans problème.
Et pour les aventis, je pars du principe que le menu de sélection permets de voir clairement le sol autour de la culture ; Lorsque que tu as un massif de salade qui poussent serrées, tu es content de pouvoir selectionner l'une d'elle pour voir à quoi ressemble le sol au dessous et autour (manque d'eau, aventis) sans quoi c'est caché par la végétation.
C'est un peu comme si on prenait le temps d'examiner de près un pied de laitue et qu'on s'apercevait que les mauvaises herbes sont en train de lui bouffer l'espace vital, alors que de loin on serait passé à coté. 
Tu me suis? Je sais pas si je suis clair  :^_^: 

C'était bien vu pour le problème de profondeur des textes, c'est corrigé!  :;): 

Et pasque t'as été sympa et que j'ai bien travaillé aujourd'hui je vous annonce que la nouvelle release est dispo ce soir! ::P: 

J'ai pas lesigné depuis 3 jours et merci à tout ceux qui suivent le topic ça m'a bien motivé! Je le sens bien ce projet, je le sens bien! :^_^: 

KESKIADENOUVO depuis la V0.0000004?

- des textes de décompte du temps et d'argent dépensé pour chaque action qui en consomme.
- Un score à la récolte en fonction de la taille de la salade et de son stade (croissance, foraison, etc...)
- UN MAGASIN vide enfin implémenté!
- Et c'est déjà pas mal!

Bref, j'ai maintenant les outils pour faire du contenu, et on devrait voir avancer ça un peu plus vite.

Je vais peut-être aussi éviter de faire une release dès que j'ai fait un truc nouveau parceque ça doit un être un peu lourd pour vous. ::P:

----------


## aggelon

Premier test de la v.6




> Et toujours un grand merci du temps que tu prends pour faire un retour Aggelon, c'est vraiment hyper utile


Avec plaisir, et content que ce soit utile  :;): 




> Bon pour ALT-TAB ça ne le fait pas chez moi . Donc à surveiller dans les versions futures et je tenterai sur d'autres configs.


Je n'ai plus du tout le problème de plants qui sont supprimés en plein écran quand je ALT-TAB.
De plus, on y voyait fugitivement le nom des plants indiqués en rouge et en blanc les adventices : ça ne le fait plus non plus. T'as trouvé /corrigé quelque chose ???

Par contre, j'ai testé le jeu sur un autre PC, un XP Pro à jour : le jeu crash quand je veux passer en plein écran.

Sur ton PC, t'as essayé de lancer l'exe compilé avec ton joystick débranché ? Parce que mes machines ventilent toujours autant quand le jeu tourne...





> Pour le coup des cultures qui ne deviennent pas transparentes, c'est volontaires.
> Concernant les petits plants, je les considère trop petits pour réellement gêner la vue à ce stade, mais si vraiment ça pose un problème d'inconfort visuel je peux m'adapter sans problème.
> Et pour les aventis, je pars du principe que le menu de sélection permets de voir clairement le sol autour de la culture ; Lorsque que tu as un massif de salade qui poussent serrées, tu es content de pouvoir selectionner l'une d'elle pour voir à quoi ressemble le sol au dessous et autour (manque d'eau, aventis) sans quoi c'est caché par la végétation.
> C'est un peu comme si on prenait le temps d'examiner de près un pied de laitue et qu'on s'apercevait que les mauvaises herbes sont en train de lui bouffer l'espace vital, alors que de loin on serait passé à coté. 
> Tu me suis? Je sais pas si je suis clair


Oui tu as raison, c'est mieux comme cela  ::): 





> C'était bien vu pour le problème de profondeur des textes, c'est corrigé!


Je confirme, c'est OK.




> - UN MAGASIN vide enfin implémenté!


Et quel magasin : la classe !  :Cigare: 
Le nom de la jardinerie  ::XD:: 
Je trouve cela largement gérable le magasin, c'est super  :;): 
Ca commence sérieusement à ressembler à un vrai jeu !

Par contre, ça fout les boules de voir l'argent partir  ::cry::  mais c'est mon côté radin qui ressort  ::P: 

Pas constaté de bug avec le magasin, pourtant je l'ai maltraité...


Sinon, J'ai remarqué l’essaimage que je n'avais pas vu avant et aussi qu'il n'y a pas encore j'imagine de suppression des plantations après dépérissement, ni d'ailleurs de graphismes associés...

Allez mon petit record perso, vite fait pendant les tests : 


Je l'ai cueillie un peu tard, mais cela m'a rapporté 90% de qualité !
Vous avez vu la taille du monstre !!!

Je suppose que ce qui va être délicat à gérer, c'est l'équilibrage... en repiquant une laitue le 1er mai, j'ai réussi à la tenir jusqu'au 5 août ! Croissance à 42, qualité au premier jour de monte 90%.
Plus de 3 mois pour une salade, je pense que ça fait un peu trop, non ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Il a fallu que je teste un peu plus profondément, car j'ai eu l'impression que... les plants poussent plus vite en été qu'au printemps, quand il y a plus de soleil... mais a priori c'est juste une fausse impression... c'est pas encore géré si ?
Même impression avec la pousse des adventices, non ?
(d'ailleurs je crois qu'il faudrait corriger l'info bulle  ::P: )

Est-ce que tu gères le stress hydrique, notamment le fait que lorsqu'une plante commence à manquer d'eau elle va plus développer son système racinaire que sa partie aérienne ?

La sécheresse de la terre est bien gérée par rapport à l'ensoleillement je trouve.
Et aussi, ça rate pas, dès que Septembre arrive, on a la flotte  :tired: 





> Je vais peut-être aussi éviter de faire une release dès que j'ai fait un truc nouveau parceque ça doit un être un peu lourd pour vous.


Comme tu veux, c'est toi qui voit en fonction des besoins de feedback/stresstest dont tu as besoin... tiens-nous au courant quand même, histoire qu'on apprenne pas que le jeu est fini quand on le verra en première page des actualités de Steam  :Cigare: 




_EDIT: je tiens tout de même à souligner 2 choses que j'ai oublié :
- les adventices ne poussent pas uniformément sur des carrés traités de la même manière, ce qui est un sacré +
- la gestion de la monte a l'air vachement bien traitée, car elle ne survient pas qu'en fin de maturité : elle peut survenir n'importe quand lorsque le plant n'est pas bien entretenu :-O et ça, c'est encore vachement plus mieux : chapeau !
Cela implique évidemment que les graphismes suivent : une plante montée n'est pas visuellement une grande plante... les petites pousses montent aussi :respect:

Pour finir, j'ai aussi oublié de noter qu'il faudrait que récolter coute du temps, car ce qui va être tendu pour le joueur, c'est gérer la fin de la journée : choisir à dépenser son temps restant à entretenir ce qui est en devenir au risque de laisser des plants monter, ou alors récolter ce qui est à maturité en sacrifiant le bien-être des autres plants... sans parler des benêts qui vont tout semer en même temps et qui - quelques semaines plus tard - vont se retrouver avec 20 salades à manger en même temps et ne pas avoir le temps de tout cueillir avant que ça monte :@)_

----------


## Nattefrost

Bon ça m'intrigue quand même, Aggelon est tellement saucé par le jeu et Olaf tellement réactif  ::P: . Je download  :;): .

----------


## aggelon

Méfie-toi, je suis fortiche pour faire aimer les légumes : j'en ai fait craquer plus d'un !

Un de mes plus beaux trophées  ::P: 



> Merde je bave 
> J'aurais jamais cru qu'on puisse me donner envie de blettes…

----------


## olaf

> Je n'ai plus du tout le problème de plants qui sont supprimés en plein écran quand je ALT-TAB.


Normal! En fait c'était un bug que j'avais déjà calculé mais pas de la même façon, ça a donc été corrigé.




> Par contre, j'ai testé le jeu sur un autre PC, un XP Pro à jour : le jeu crash quand je veux passer en plein écran.
> Sur ton PC, t'as essayé de lancer l'exe compilé avec ton joystick débranché ?


Pour XP, je chercherai plus tard, là c'est carrément la fonction de Gamemaker qui est bugguée, à moins que ce soit un problème de résolution. Je note mais je traiterai pas ça tout de suite. Et oui, tout ça a été compilé sans manette branchée, donc c'est un peu inquiétant. 
Quand je serai motivé, j'irai me promener dans les obscurs forums anglais de Gamemaker.  ::|: 




> Et quel magasin : la classe !


Rho merci! T'en fais trop là quand même  ::P: .




> Sinon, J'ai remarqué l’essaimage que je n'avais pas vu avant et aussi qu'il n'y a pas encore j'imagine de suppression des plantations après dépérissement, ni d'ailleurs de graphismes associés...


Next release!  ::rolleyes:: 




> Croissance à 42, qualité au premier jour de monte 90%.
> Plus de 3 mois pour une salade, je pense que ça fait un peu trop, non ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Bravo! Ramassé la veille tu tutoyais la perfection.  :;):  
Tu as effectivement mis 3 mois pour que cette salade atteigne sa taille max, mais en soignant son sol mieux (aération, faune, mycorhizes, richesse) le temps est diminué. Bon y'a pas encore tous les outils pour ça... 
Je suis bêtement parti sur 2/3 mois pour une salade, ce serait trop?




> les plants poussent plus vite en été qu'au printemps, quand il y a plus de soleil... mais a priori c'est juste une fausse impression... c'est pas encore géré si ?
> Même impression avec la pousse des adventices, non ?
> (d'ailleurs je crois qu'il faudrait corriger l'info bulle )


My bad! Tu as raison. Alors j'ai un coefficient de température (moins il fait froid, plus ça pousse), la croissance est également liée à l'ensoleillement (c'est pourquoi en été ça pousse plus vite qu'au printemps, il fait plus beau). Il me reste plus qu'à implémenter un coefficient de saisonnalité. You are a genius! ::lol:: 
Je l'avais carrément zappé, la durée de l'ensoleillement ça compte beaucoup quand même....

L'infobulle sera refaite plus tard, avec le HUD.




> Est-ce que tu gères le stress hydrique, notamment le fait que lorsqu'une plante commence à manquer d'eau elle va plus développer son système racinaire que sa partie aérienne ?


Au départ, j'étais parti pour gérer la croissance racinaire mais j'ai laissé tomber parce que je pense que ça m'aurait posé problème dans le cas des légumes racines. Ducoup dans le jeu, les racines ne sont qu'un support de croissance, au même titre que le taux de luminosité. Si ta terre est aérée, que ta faune est élevée ainsi que tes micorhyzes et ta richesse, ton coefficient racinaire sera au maximum, et contribuera à une croissance plus rapide. 
Le stress hydrique est effectivement une variable, mais elle gère autre chose, comme, dans l'exemple de la salade, le déclenchement du stade de la montaison. Il gérera aussi, par exemple, l'avortement des fleurs de tomates.
Voilà voilà. Oui je place la barre très haut.  :B): 




> la gestion de la monte a l'air vachement bien traitée, car elle ne survient pas qu'en fin de maturité  : elle peut survenir n'importe quand lorsque le plant n'est pas bien entretenu :-O et ça, c'est encore vachement plus mieux : chapeau !


Ravi que tu le réalise.  ::):  J'essaie tout simplement de faire comme dans la vraie vie, et c'est pas simple, y'a plusieurs paramètres à gérer, comme le stress hydrique, la température, la saison...




> Bon ça m'intrigue quand même, Aggelon est tellement saucé par le jeu et Olaf tellement réactif . Je download .


N'hésite pas à me faire un retour de ce que tu aimes et n'aimes pas!  :;): (ou des bugs.)

Sinon, je vous promets rien, mais la prochaine release sortira ce week end, je pense. Elle devrait intégrer :
- des graines de salade à faire en semis
- La possibilité de les éclaircir
- de nouveaux accessoires dans le magasin
- la possibilité de récupérer les graines sur la plante au moment de l'essaimage
- Un coefficient de saisonnalité
- si je suis motivé, et qu'il pleut dehors, le stock perso.

Et la roadmap :
- Les limaces!!!!(Saloperie IRL cette année d'ailleurs)
- Le chou
- Le HUD à refaire
- Le cycle du chou
- Le cycle des radis
- L'infobulle à revoir

----------


## Silver

> @Smokeit, sur cette version j'ai recompressé la musique pour voir s'il y'a une différence, je peux compter sur toi pour trouver des anomalies?
> D'ailleurs cette fois j'ai mis 256kbps et 44,1k.
> Autre truc à savoir, c'est que le jeu convertit le mp3 en OGG à la compilation, c'est peut-être pour ça qu'on se retrouve avec un fichier plus lourd.
> Tu dis que le son se détériore parfois...Est-ce que par hasard ça le fait au changement de jour? ou c'est complètement aléatoire?
> 
> La screen de gamemaker concernant l'audio :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/5fab92a...07b9dd1757.jpg


Salut,

Ça fait seulement quelques jours que j'explore cette partie du forum et je découvre ton projet, pour l'audio as-tu essayé le paramètre "Uncompressed" directement ? Vu que le fichier de Smokeit est déjà compressé en MP3 256 kbps, le re-compresser peut apporter des artefacts, encore plus si on passe de MP3 à OGG qui sont deux formats compressés mais avec un traitement différent (d'autant que le OGG est légèrement supérieur au MP3, surtout dans le traitement des aigus).

D'ailleurs je conseille de compresser les fichiers audio uniquement en cas de soucis de performance ou d'adaptation pour des plateformes moins puissantes, et à proscrire le plus possible si on veut conserver une certaine qualité au niveau du son. Et si tu as encore un problème Smokeit pourrait plutôt t'envoyer une version non compressée de sa musique (en PCM Wave ou AIFF) que tu compresseras ensuite via Game Maker. 320 kbps serait même plus intéressant que le 256 kbps en ce qui concerne la qualité, pour à peine plus de place sur le disque dur.

----------


## aggelon

> tout ça a été compilé sans manette branchée, donc c'est un peu inquiétant. Quand je serai motivé, j'irai me promener dans les obscurs forums anglais de Gamemaker.


Je jetterai aussi un oeil de mon côté voir ce que je trouve. Tu utilises quel numéro de version de Gamemaker ?




> Je suis bêtement parti sur 2/3 mois pour une salade, ce serait trop?


Hummm... je trouve en effet qu'attendre 3 mois avant qu'une salade ne monte, ça me paraît long... dans mon esprit, une salade repiquée va être consommable après 1 mois et demi, 2 mois... et après, la montaison peut arriver très vite.
Après, posé sur un calendrier, repiquer une salade le 1er Mai et arriver à la garder jusqu'au 5 août, ça me fait tiquer.... mais je me trompe peut-être...
Tu pourrais peut-être demander les avis sur le topac du jardinage, tu auras certainement plus de réponse qu'ici, au milieu de tous ces codeurs  ::P: 

Enfin bon, je ne sais pas l'impact que cela a sur ton codage, mais - sauf à être contraint à le traiter tôt dans le développement - cela ne me semble pas très grave et reste du domaine de l'équilibrage et pourra être affiné plus tard, non ?





> Il me reste plus qu'à implémenter un coefficient de saisonnalité. You are a genius!
> Je l'avais carrément zappé, la durée de l'ensoleillement ça compte beaucoup quand même....


 ::): 




> L'infobulle sera refaite plus tard, avec le HUD.


Oui-oui j'avais compris, mais je ne parlais pas de cela... juste du 'aventis' qui ferait peut-être plus joli écrit 'adventices'  ::P: 




> Le stress hydrique est effectivement une variable, mais elle gère autre chose, comme, dans l'exemple de la salade, le déclenchement du stade de la montaison. Il gérera aussi, par exemple, l'avortement des fleurs de tomates.
> Voilà voilà. Oui je place la barre très haut.


L'avortement !  ::o:  Clair que tu vas loin !
Respect.




> Ravi que tu le réalise.  J'essaie tout simplement de faire comme dans la vraie vie, et c'est pas simple


Ouais, jusqu'à présent je m'étais surtout concentré sur les bugs techniques et n'avait pas trop porté mon attention sur le contenu... franchement, tu as fait ça vachement bien !




> Sinon, je vous promets rien, mais la prochaine release sortira ce week end, je pense. Elle devrait intégrer :
> - des graines de salade à faire en semis
> - La possibilité de les éclaircir
> - de nouveaux accessoires dans le magasin
> - la possibilité de récupérer les graines sur la plante au moment de l'essaimage
> - Un coefficient de saisonnalité
> - si je suis motivé, et qu'il pleut dehors, le stock perso.


 et ambitieux en plus  ::):

----------


## Anonyme2452

Merci silver pour les conseils sur le son, je pense que c'est une bonne idée que l'on va tenter, enfin si le chef de projet est d'accord.

Pour les salades, c'est vrai que l'été ça monte assez vite, mais j'ai semé IRL de la salade à couper en septembre, repiquée début novembre en pleine terre dans la serre et elle commence seulement à monter, soit plus de 6 mois... Bon j'avoue que je n'avais jamais vu ça.

----------


## aggelon

en effet  ::o: 

Il faut donc qu'olaf tienne compte de ce fameux mix chaleur/soleil/saison

----------


## olaf

> Salut,
> 
> Ça fait seulement quelques jours que j'explore cette partie du forum et je découvre ton projet, pour l'audio as-tu essayé le paramètre "Uncompressed" directement ? Vu que le fichier de Smokeit est déjà compressé en MP3 256 kbps, le re-compresser peut apporter des artefacts, encore plus si on passe de MP3 à OGG qui sont deux formats compressés mais avec un traitement différent (d'autant que le OGG est légèrement supérieur au MP3, surtout dans le traitement des aigus).
> 
> D'ailleurs je conseille de compresser les fichiers audio uniquement en cas de soucis de performance ou d'adaptation pour des plateformes moins puissantes, et à proscrire le plus possible si on veut conserver une certaine qualité au niveau du son. Et si tu as encore un problème Smokeit pourrait plutôt t'envoyer une version non compressée de sa musique (en PCM Wave ou AIFF) que tu compresseras ensuite via Game Maker. 320 kbps serait même plus intéressant que le 256 kbps en ce qui concerne la qualité, pour à peine plus de place sur le disque dur.





> Merci silver pour les conseils sur le son, je pense que c'est une bonne idée que l'on va tenter, enfin si le chef de projet est d'accord.


Yes! merci pour les conseils Silver.  :;): 
Me voilà projetté "chef de projet": Waow!  ::P: 
Faisons ça alors. Je ne compresse plus les fichiers et, si tu en a la possibilité Smokeit, essaie de me faire parvenir le fichier en format full.

D'ailleurs Smokeit, petite expérience, si tu pousse le volume à fond dans les options, trouve-tu qu'il y'a toujours un souci? 
Je me demande si ça vient pas de la gestion des volumes de Gamemaker, d'autant que la musique est envoyée à mi-volume au départ.




> Pour les salades, c'est vrai que l'été ça monte assez vite, mais j'ai semé IRL de la salade à couper en septembre, repiquée début novembre en pleine terre dans la serre et elle commence seulement à monter, soit plus de 6 mois... Bon j'avoue que je n'avais jamais vu ça.





> en effet 
> Il faut donc qu'olaf tienne compte de ce fameux mix chaleur/soleil/saison


No problem.
Le cycle de Smokit est possible dans le jeu, enfin quand y'aura la possibilité de mettre dans une serre, parce que pour l'instant la laitue gèle l'hiver.
Et avec le nouveau coef de saisonnalité, les salades vont pousser plus vite au printemps, permettant d'atteindre les 2 mois de croissance max en condition normale.




> Je jetterai aussi un oeil de mon côté voir ce que je trouve. Tu utilises quel numéro de version de Gamemaker ?


Y u do dis?  :Emo: 
C'est la version Steam, à jour V1.2.1279.




> Oui-oui j'avais compris, mais je ne parlais pas de cela... juste du 'aventis' qui ferait peut-être plus joli écrit 'adventices'


Hé bien j'avais une lacune orthographique concernant ce mot, semble-t'il. ::O: 

Et merci pour tout le reste! :^_^: 

Allez j'y retourne tant que c'est l'heure de la sieste.

----------


## olaf

Bonsoir à tous!

Il est tard et j'ai pas finalisé la release autant que je voulais, mais je voudrais passer un dimanche sans me faire de nœuds au cerveau, donc je vous la fournis quand même.

Le travail effectué est tout de même conséquent :
- Un composteur!
- La possibilité d'envoyer son plant au composteur
- des graines de salade au magasin, à faire en semis.
- La possibilité d'éclaircir son semis
- La possibilité de récolter les graines
- Le coefficient de saisonnalité est incorporé (prenant en compte la durée de l'ensoleillement par jour)
- Des outils au magasin (je vous laisse la surprise, et non, ce n'est pas une moissonneuse batteuse)
- Un stock perso, représentant le cabanon de jardin
- Et 2 ou 3 trucs que j'ai déjà oublié  ::rolleyes::  mais ça permets de rallonger la liste.

Alors ce fut un véritable calvaire à coder ce stock  ::zzz:: , mais théoriquement, tout marche. Il est pas encore possible de re-semer les graines ou de repiquer les plants éclaircis dans le stock (ça viendra rapidement).
Le composteur composte, oui mais n'allez pas attendre la fin de son cycle, y'a encore rien d'interressant  ::P: .

A terme, j'imagine pouvoir agrandir le cabanon (via le magasin) afin de pouvoir augmenter les emplacements.
Et aussi donner la possibilité d'acheter d'autres composteurs pour les faire tourner.

La musique est pas compressée, l'archive est donc un peu plus lourde.
Si vous pouviez me faire un retour sur les problèmes de son je vous remercie  :;):  parce que concrètement, si je mets le volume à fond (via les options) je n'entends pas d'artefacts.

RDV au premier poste pour le DL et bon test!

Edit : ça craint je viens de calculer que mettre un coup de bêche ça décompte du temps en positif. Je viens d'inventer la machine à voyager dans le temps!!  ::o:

----------


## aggelon

Grosse mise à jour dis donc, cela en fait des choses à tester !

Premier test sommaire.
Pas d'anomalies détectées, tout a l'air OK.


Composteur:
- mise au compost OK

Magasin:
- graine laitue OK
- test du tuyau d'arrosage OK (j'adore les descriptions  ::P: )

Semis:
- semer OK
- éclaircir OK
- mise au compost des semis stockés OK
- pourrissement des semis stockés OK


Les plants:
- récolter des graines valables 5 ans lors de l'essaimage OK (quantité de graines corrélée à la taille du plant OK)
- dessins de salade pourries sur pied OK (ne peuvent qu'être mise au compost OK)
- décomposition sur place jusqu'à ce qu'il n'y ait plus rien OK (pas d'obligation d'enlever les restes pour pouvoir replanter derrière  :;): )
Tu avais précédemment parlé de 'richesse du sol' et vu qu'on ne le voit nulle part, je suppose qu'il s'agit d'un mécanisme caché du jeu... laisser se décomposer les plants sur pied cela augmente la richesse du carré ?
- croissance accélérée par rapport à la version précédente car se dirige vers l'été OK


Une belle animation de récolte  :;): 

Par contre j'avais jamais remarqué qu'il y avait 2 dessins différents pour la laitue !!! C'est nouveau  ::huh:: 


Côté technique:
Le crash de passage en plein écran le fait sur mon autre PC en XP.
Je viens de tester depuis la v.1 : ce bug était déjà présent.

Concernant la conso CPU: voici le msg:
Je viens aussi de tester avec la v.1 : ce bug était déjà présent.

Ce bug de joystick est connu et remonté depuis la version 5 de GM.
Ce bug est toujours là dans la Version actuelle de GM, la 8...

Est-ce que le jeu est censé marcher en utilisant le joystick ou pas ?
As-tu quelque part dans ton code le mot 'joystick' ?

La réponse à ces 2 questions conditionnent la suite de mon enquête...

Pour le son, je suis une quiche en oreille musicale, je n'ai détecté aucun problème depuis le début  :Cigare:

----------


## olaf

> Grosse mise à jour dis donc, cela en fait des choses à tester !
> 
> Premier test sommaire.
> Pas d'anomalies détectées, tout a l'air OK.
> ... OK
> ... OK
> ... OK
> ... OK
> ... OK
> ...


 :Cigare: 




> Est-ce que le jeu est censé marcher en utilisant le joystick ou pas ?
> As-tu quelque part dans ton code le mot 'joystick' ?
> 
> La réponse à ces 2 questions conditionnent la suite de mon enquête...


Non et non. :tired: 
Et j'ai pas vu quoique ce soit relatif au joystick dans les options non plus.




> Tu avais précédemment parlé de 'richesse du sol' et vu qu'on ne le voit nulle part, je suppose qu'il s'agit d'un mécanisme caché du jeu... laisser se décomposer les plants sur pied cela augmente la richesse du carré ?
> 
> Par contre j'avais jamais remarqué qu'il y avait 2 dessins différents pour la laitue !!! C'est nouveau


La richesse apparaît dans l'infobulle, c'est la 3° ligne je crois.
Et en fait la laisser pourrir augmente la faune et les mycorhize, qui, eux, font monter la richesse. ;-) Car c'est eux qui "digèrent" la plante pour la transformer en matière admissible par les autres.

Et non il n'y a qu'un dessin pour la laitue. Je l'ai légèrement modifié dernièrement, mais c'est toujours le même durant sa croissance.


Et merci encore!  :;): 

Mine de rien on a bien entamé la roadmap ::lol:: , une fois tous les processus mis en route, je vais pouvoir m'attaquer au manque de contenu, et ce sera plus simple niveau code (et moins niveau graphisme).

----------


## aggelon

> laisser pourrir augmente la faune et les mycorhize, qui, eux, font monter la richesse. ;-) Car c'est eux qui "digèrent" la plante pour la transformer en matière admissible par les autres.


 ::o:  C'te classe !  :Cigare: 




> Et non il n'y a qu'un dessin pour la laitue. Je l'ai légèrement modifié dernièrement, mais c'est toujours le même durant sa croissance.


En fait j'ai vérifié et c'est comme cela depuis le début... mais le dessin a des inclinaisons variées  ::o:  (c'est vachement visible ici : http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1ed3ab9...b3f63a146a.jpg)
En fait, t'es un coquin  ::P: 


Pour le problème de CPU, je n'ai pas encore pu faire ce que je souhaitais, alors en attendant est-ce que tu pourrais - pour la prochaine release - faire 2 versions :
- une version normale
- une version de test dans laquelle il faudrait que tu ajoutes ces 2 tests *EN DEBUT DE JOURNEE* : joystick_exists(1) et joystick_exists(2), et me faire afficher leur résultat à l'écran.
Cela me permettrait de les déclencher à loisir, en cliquant sur le bouton 'Fin de journée'.

Merci  :;):

----------


## olaf

Pfiouuu! Voilà une nouvelle release qui m'aura bien retourné le ciboulot!  ::P: 

J'ai mis à jour le premier post pour les curieux.
J'ai mis en place la possibilité de repiquer dans le stock, ainsi que de semer (les graines récoltées auparavant).

Et surtout, la vraie nouveauté c'est l'apparition de limaces. Et j'en ai bavé  (hoho) pasque c'est la première fois que je code une IA, j'ai donc du revoir mes plans (et ma motivation) à la baisse. 
Ça fonctionne tout de même, mais je retrouve encore avec un code de la taille d'une usine à gaz à cause d'un problème dans les chaînes d'héritage de gamemaker. Je pense que c'est un bug du programme, et c'est long et compliqué à contourner.

Enfin c'est pas grave, les limaces sont là et elles attendent votre jugement (ou alors vous allez subir le leur  ::rolleyes:: ).

Deux méthodes pour s'en débarrasser, pour l'instant, les granulés ou bien disposer des restes de cultures pourries pour faire diversion, c'est ce qu'elles préfèrent.

Enjoy!


PS : Aggelon, je m'y colle et je t'envoie un MP. Et promis si un jour ça sort sur Steam, on partage les gains avec Smokeit et toi  :^_^:

----------


## Silver

> La musique est pas compressée, l'archive est donc un peu plus lourde.


Maintenant que tu as la version non compressée tu peux passer par la compression de GameMaker voir si le résultat est bon. Je conseille OGG 320 kbps qui prendra moins de place  tout en conservant une qualité suffisante. L'important c'est qu'il n'y ait qu'une seule étape de compression dans le processus et, pour moi, le mieux c'est de la faire en bout de chaîne, donc lors de l’implémentation des dans le moteur ou du "build" de la banque de son.

Quand j'aurai le temps j’essaierai de voir quels autres conseils je peux te fournir en ce qui concerne l'audio.  :;):

----------


## Anonyme2452

Je ne lui ai toujours pas envoyé le .wav, avec 15ko/s en UL, je commence toujours par un bon vieux mp3 !

----------


## aggelon

J'ai pas encore pris le temps de tester comme je le voudrais, mais j'ai déjà fait plusieurs tests...




> J'ai mis en place la possibilité de repiquer dans le stock, ainsi que de semer (les graines récoltées auparavant).


Pour l'instant, de ce que j'ai testé, je n'ai pas encore vu de problème, ça a l'air OK  :;): 




> Et surtout, la vraie nouveauté c'est l'apparition de limaces. Et j'en ai bavé  (hoho) pasque c'est la première fois que je code une IA, j'ai donc du revoir mes plans (et ma motivation) à la baisse. 
> Ça fonctionne tout de même, mais je retrouve encore avec un code de la taille d'une usine à gaz à cause d'un problème dans les chaînes d'héritage de gamemaker. Je pense que c'est un bug du programme, et c'est long et compliqué à contourner.
> Enfin c'est pas grave, les limaces sont là et elles attendent votre jugement (ou alors vous allez subir le leur ).


On va en parler en MP si tu veux, ça m'interesse de savoir quelles contraintes tu as rencontrées et voir si l'on ne peut pas trouver plus simple si tu veux.

J'ai fait quelques parties que je n'ai pas poussées très loin mais en gros je trouve que les limaces sont assez rares, sans doute trop pour pouvoir être testées comme il faut : il faut souvent que j'attende fin mai, début juin pour en voir apparaître une seule, puis plus rien jusqu'en aout... il y a même une partie où je n'ai pas eu de limace avant Juillet... elles ont peur ?  ::P: 
Je ne sais pas comment tu vois la chose, ni comment tu vois les tests, mais serait-il possible, au moins pendant une courte phase de tests, de mettre plus de limaces ?
De plus, elle devrait normalement être plus présentes en période humide (mai) que sèche (août), d'autant plus qu'elles préfèrent les jeunes pousses...

L'IA a l'air pas mal faite : je me suis dépêché de récolter une belle laitue vers laquelle une limace se dirigeait, la saleté a alors changé de direction pour se diriger vers la salade la plus proche  ::o:  :grrr:

Par contre, je me suis fait piégé : tous les jours je les guettais sur les pourtours du jeu pour essayer de les ramasser avant qu'elles n'atteignent mon potager, mais non, rien à faire, impossible de les voir venir, au petit matin elles étaient là, à bouffer mes légumes... elles ont dû venir pendant la nuit :-)

J'ai alors tenté une autre technique : entourer mon potager d'un rang "frontal" qui fait tout le tour... ça m'a pris du temps à bêcher, mais au moins, je pensais que - venant de l'extérieur - elles s'attaqueraient d'abord à cette ligne généreusement offerte avant d'aller dans le coeur du potager, là où je mettrais mes plants les plus sensibles, délicats et chers... ce qui me laisserait le temps de les récolter...
... mais non : elles sont apparues directement au milieu du potager  ::sad:: 

Tu prévois qu'on puisse mettre des pièges à bière, des planches, du sel ?
Parce que si c'est le cas, ce serait bien que les limaces pop sur les pourtours et convergent vers leurs cibles, même si cela doit se faire pendant la nuit et que le joueur qui n'a rien prévu les voit au matin au milieu du potager; mais dans ce cas, le joueur qui a pris ses précautions, les limaces seront arrêtées par les pourtours de protections. Qu'en penses-tu ?
A moins qu'elles ne se fassent hélitreuiller par les corneilles ?  ::ninja:: 




> Deux méthodes pour s'en débarrasser, pour l'instant, les granulés ou bien disposer des restes de cultures pourries pour faire diversion, c'est ce qu'elles préfèrent.


Pas encore testé les feuilles pourries, mais les granulés marchent bien. En plus, c'est d'un bon rapport qualité/prix, le paquet ne coute pas cher et il en contient suffisamment pour s'en servir souvent  ::ninja:: 
(comme dans la vraie vie quoi ^^)

Par contre, effectivement, pas moyen de prendre ses gants et de les ramasser à la main, ce qui demeure tout de même le plus écolo, quitte à ce que cela consomme du temps de jeu sur la durée allouée, non ? Que penses-tu de cette suggestion  ::siffle::  ?




> promis si un jour ça sort sur Steam, on partage les gains avec Smokeit et toi


OK, je m'occupe de préparer le terrain :


 ::ninja::

----------


## bilbo10

Pour l'IA, je peux éventuellement aider aussi, si jamais y a besoin.

----------


## olaf

@Silver : Effectivement je n'ai pas encore le fichier original en wav/ogg. Ducoup je limite seulement en ne compressant pas dans le programme.

@Bilbo & Aggelon : Merci de vos propositions d'aide  :;): . Seulement c'est pas vraiment l'IA en elle-même qui pose problème en fait, c'est juste un bug que j'ai rencontré et qui n'est pas franc.

Je m'explique.

J'ai catégorisé toutes les légumes sous un objet parent "Cultures". Le problème, c'est que si je lance une recherche d'objet de type Culture, parfois ça me détecte mes salades, parfois pas. Deux fonctions peuvent être identiques et l'une fonctionne, pas l'autre.
Le pire c'est que parfois, la fonction ne marche pas, puis je sauvegarde et je recharge, et là, PAF ça marche. Incompréhensible.
Du-coup je suis obligé de contourner le principe d’héritage et d'affiliation des objets entre eux. 
Par exemple, pour mon menu sélection, il n'arrive pas à détecter les "Cultures" quand on clique, mais les "CultureSalade" ou "CultureChou", m'obligeant à pisser autant de codes que de cultures différentes. C'est vraiment relou. ::sad:: 

Pour les limaces, j'aurais apprécié pouvoir comparer l'âge de toutes les "Cultures" en même temps, mais comme ça marche pas, je suis obligé de comparer d'abord les salades, puis les choux, puis les tomates, etc... ce qui est illogique et tres long. j'ai préféré faire autrement.

Bref, m'voyez.  ::rolleyes:: 

Pour le comportement des limaces, finalement je suis pas encore sûr de ce que je veux.
Pour l'instant chaque sol a la probabilité de générer une limace, et la chance de génération augmente s'il fait humide ou si les adventices sont assez haut.

J'ai interdit aux limaces de se générer ou d'aller dans le gazon, ça me paraissait être de la ressource perdue.
Et, Aggelon, ta remarque sur la possibilité de piéger le tour du potager m'a fait tiquer et tu as sûrement raison.

Me voilà donc dubitatif sur leur comportement, je vais y réfléchir un peu.

En l'état actuel, une culture bien en terre ne peut être véritablement mangée par les limaces (à moins qu'elles soient 3 ou 4 sur le même pied), seul les pieds repiqués ou les semis peuvent être perdus, il faut que je revois l'équilibrage du bousin. ::zzz:: 

Si vous avez des suggestions sur le comportement de la limace, je suis tout ouïe!

Evidemment, il y'aura des pièges à limace que l'on peut relever (avec temps décompté), et des granulés "bio" (moins efficaces  ::P: ).

Et pour la prochaine release, j'augmenterai la chance d'apparition, mais vous allez transpirer ::P: h34r:

----------


## aggelon

> @Bilbo & Aggelon : Merci de vos propositions d'aide . Seulement c'est pas vraiment l'IA en elle-même qui pose problème en fait


Euh... en fait je me suis peut-être mal exprimé : moi j'y connais rien du tout en IA, je me proposais plutôt pour t'aider sur le bug car je suis plus à l'aise en codage  ::P: 

Ca a l'air un peu merdique leur histoire, l'héritage d'attributs ne marcherait pas  ::huh:: 
(PS: j'en suis pas encore là dans les tutos, j'en suis qu'au tout début  ::ninja:: )

Une solution simple pour cela, c'est de te créer toi-même ta "catégorie"  :;): 
Par exemple, dans tes objets, tu leur mets une variable d'instance appelée 'Catégorie', et tu positionnes cette variable à 'Culture' pour tes légumes... ou alors tu l'appelles 'Culture' et tu le positionnes à OUI ou alors NON...
Enfin, ça c'est la méthode barbare, qui t'oblige à scanner tous tes objets  ::): 

Une méthode plus soft serait peut-être de s'orienter vers une sorte d'annuaire : lorsque tu instancies un légume, tu lui fais ajouter son ID dans un tableau global appelé 'Cultures', ainsi tu n'as qu'à parcourir ce tableau pour récupérer les ID de toutes les cultures  :;): 
C'est simple et efficace.

Il y a encore plein d'autres méthodes, mais c'est les premières qui me viennent en tête du tac au tac, elles ont chacun leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients en fonction de ce que tu veux faire...
De ce que tu viens de nous en expliquer, la seconde me semble plus adaptée que la première, mais elles ne s'excluent pas forcément mutuellement, tout dépend de tes besoins...

Je laisse d'autres plus calés que moi te répondre  ::): 

---------- Post added at 20h24 ---------- Previous post was at 20h18 ----------




> En l'état actuel, une culture bien en terre ne peut être véritablement mangée par les limaces (à moins qu'elles soient 3 ou 4 sur le même pied), seul les pieds repiqués ou les semis peuvent être perdus, il faut que je revois l'équilibrage du bousin.
> 
> Si vous avez des suggestions sur le comportement de la limace, je suis tout ouïe!


Pourquoi l'attaque de chaque limace ne viendrait-elle pas diminuer la qualité de la salade, et ce tout au long du temps où elle reste sur le pied ? Un truc genre -0,5% par limace toutes les minutes de temps...

----------


## bilbo10

> @Bilbo & Aggelon : Merci de vos propositions d'aide . Seulement c'est pas vraiment l'IA en elle-même qui pose problème en fait, c'est juste un bug que j'ai rencontré et qui n'est pas franc.


Comme aggelon, je ne m'y connais pas spécialement en IA, mais comme j'ai aussi le logiciel, et que je programme avec d'autres "outils" par ailleurs, je pense pouvoir t'aider au niv du code.

Maintenant, j'ai du mal à comprendre comme tu as fait ton truc.

Que veux-tu entendre par : " J'ai catégorisé toutes les légumes sous un objet parent "Cultures" " ?


Sinon, pour ce qui est des propositions d'aggelon, créer une variable d'instance est également la première solution qui me vient à l'esprit.
Maintenant, c'est sur que sans le code, on peut pas vraiment te donner une solution miracle ou t'aider de manière significative, ça va être à toi de partir de nos idées pour arranger les choses.

----------


## olaf

> Comme aggelon, je ne m'y connais pas spécialement en IA, mais comme j'ai aussi le logiciel, et que je programme avec d'autres "outils par ailleurs, je pense pouvoir t'aider au niv du code.
> 
> Maintenant, j'ai du mal à comprendre comme tu as fait ton truc.
> 
> Que veux-tu entendre par : " J'ai catégorisé toutes les légumes sous un objet parent "Cultures" " ?
> 
> 
> Sinon, pour ce qui est des propositions d'aggelon, créer une fonction d'instance est également la première solution qui me vient à l'esprit.
> Maintenant, c'est sur que sans le code, on peut pas vraiment te donner une solution miracle ou t'aider de manière significative, ça va être à toi de partir de nos idées pour arranger les choses.


Voici la définition du wiki:
"Chaque objet peut avoir un objet parent. Quand un objet possède un parent, il hérite du comportement de son parent. Autrement dit, l'objet est en quelque sorte une représentation particulière de l'objet parent. Par exemple, si vous avez 4 balles différentes, appelées ball1, ball2, ball3 et ball4, possédant toutes le même comportement mais ayant un sprite différent, vous pourrez faire en sorte que ball1 soit l'objet parent des trois autres. Ensuite, nous n'aurez besoin désormais que de définir les événements pour l'objet ball1. Tous les autres hériteront des événements et se comporteront de la même façon. Bien entendu, si vous appliquez des actions aux instances de l'objet parent, ces mêmes actions seront exécutées aux autres objects enfants. Ainsi, par exemple, si vous détruisez toutes les instances de l'objet ball1, les instances de ball2, de ball3 et de ball4 seront également détruites. Ceci vous économisera beaucoup de travail dans vos jeux."

Mon but est d'avoir un objet qui s'appelle "Culures" et qui est le parent de tous mes légumes (CultureSalade, CultureChou, etc...). Si par exemple je mets 
Cultures.recolte = 1; et si la variable "recolte" existe sur tous mes légumes, normalement tous les légumes sont récoltés.
Sauf que ça marche pas toujours. Et je comprends pas pourquoi parce que c'est pas franc donc pas débuggable.

Je pense qu’effectivement, ta deuxième solution Aggelon, est celle vers laquelle je vais doucement me pencher. et c'est dommage, parce que y'a déja moyen d'appeler les objets dans gamemaker en fonction de leur "index" (Cultures, CulturesSalade, CultureChou, ..) mais le système d'héritage ne fonctionne qu'à moitié..

----------


## bilbo10

Je vais faire des tests pour voir si je peux t'aider  ::): 

(mais si ca fait vraiment ce que tu observes il faudrait contacter les dev de game maker)

----------


## aggelon

Sinon la suite c'est le débuggage : mettre des mouchards, exécution pas-à-pas, etc... parce que peut-être que cela ne marche pas comme tu le crois/l'a compris, peut-être que tu as des 'interférences' externes/effets de bord auquel tu ne penses pas aboutissant à une modification imprévue de tes attributs, ou à une casse de l'héritage par incompatibilité/préemption, etc...

Tu peux par exemple journaliser ton code buggué et journaliser les variables utilisés, ce qui te permet de comprendre pour quelle raison le code n'a pas le comportement attendu, à quel moment une variable est modifiée et quels sont son ancienne valeur et sa nouvelle, etc...

_Tu peux aussi mettre des check réguliers pour s'assurer que les valeurs sont bien celles attendues, en comparant avec celles du parent : si c'est différent, alors tu forces en recopiant la valeur du parent dans celle de l'enfant... mais bon, c'est du contournement, le mieux serait de comprendre pour corriger..._

---------- Post added at 21h13 ---------- Previous post was at 21h06 ----------




> Je pense qu'effectivement, ta deuxième solution Aggelon, est celle vers laquelle je vais doucement me pencher


N'oublie pas de les sortir de l'annuaire pour chaque action concernée (récolte, mise en stock, pourrissement sur pied, dévorage par limace, etc...)  :;):

----------


## olaf

Le souci pour le debuggage, c'est que le parent n’apparaît pas comme une donnée de l'instance. 
Je ne sais pas comment vérifier quel est le parent de l'instance pendant le debug.
Et le caractère pas franc du bug me fait penser que c'est lié au programme. Encore une fois, pourquoi une fonction se mettrait t'elle à marcher en faisant F5-F9? Je préfère contourner, franchement.

----------


## bilbo10

T'as essayé de voir sur les forums si d'autres avaient eu le problème ?

----------


## aggelon

Un truc qui m'a semblé manquant après plusieurs séances sur d'autres jeux : pourrais-tu ajouter la possibilité de déplacer la vue avec ZQSD et les flèches directionnelles ?

Un détail : quand on achète quelque chose au magasin, la petite anim' des $$$ apparaît à l'achat, ce qui paraît roleplay car on paye avant de sortir du magasin... le curseur de la souris se transforme alors en fonction de ce que l'on a acheté, ce qui est pratique car c'est prêt-à-l'emploi sans plus de clic : prêt à planter de suite...
Par contre, à ce moment-là, si on fait clic-droit ou si l'on clique sur autre chose (cabanon par exemple), alors le curseur de la souris redevient flèche_normale (car on change de 'type' d'action...)...
Dans la logique du jeu, c'est OK, mais pour quelqu'un n'y ayant peut-être jamais joué, il pourrait peut-être s'attendre à trouver sa graine ou sa salade dans le cabanon vu qu'on peut penser que l'argent a déjà été dépensé et la salade achetée...?
Peut-être faudrait-il simplement ne pas mettre l'anim des $$$ quand on valide sa sélection à l'intérieur du magasin ? car en réalité on n'a encore rien acheté, mais simplement fait le choix de la future plantation...
Cela ne m'avait jamais interpellé jusqu'à présent, mais c'est en jouant à d'autres jeux et en revenant sur La main verte que cela m'a choqué... je me suis dit "bah mince, elle est passée où la salade que je viens d'acheter ?"... alors qu'en réalité les $$$ ne sont décomptés qu'à chaque plantation  ::P: 



Pour l'IA des limaces, j'en ai eu qui est restée bêtement à tourner en croix sur le carré d'adventices où elle est apparue, sans en sortir... alors qu'il m'avait semblé qu'elles se déplaçaient d'un carré à l'autre durant le jour ?


J'ai attendu plusieurs minutes, sans cliquer nulle part, juste à regarder, mais elle n'a pas changé de carré... elle est apparue dans un autre carré le jour suivant... c'est un carré adjacent où j'ai fait exprès de planter une graine de laitue dès que j'ai vu la limace...
Le jour suivant, elle était toujours sur le carré avec la graine en terre, non germée, sans s'occuper des belles salades juste à côté...
Pareil les jours suivants...


Quand j'ai récolté les pousses, la limace a disparu le jour suivant !
La graine de laitue : pas cher et utile comme anti-limace, en plus c'est bio  ::lol:: 

Sinon je confirme qu'en l'état le manque de limaces : dans mon jardin de sagouin, 1 seule limace en 4 mois... je soupçonne que le process de génération spontanée s'est planté lui aussi  ::P: 

Révélation du jour : le dépérissement peut survenir n'importe quoi, et pas uniquement après un cycle de montaison/floraison... j'ai un pied qui a pourri alors que la salade était belle et grosse... mais sans doute noyée dans la flotte que je m'étais pour faire pousser mes adventices... pour attirer les limaces  :;):

----------


## olaf

> T'as essayé de voir sur les forums si d'autres avaient eu le problème ?


Nan pas trouvé.  ::sad::  Mais je vais faire avec, c'est pas grave, après tout ça me permettra de mettre un comportement différent pour chaque espèce, c'est peut-être pas si mal, ça demande du travail mais ça enrichira le jeu.




> Un truc qui m'a semblé manquant après plusieurs séances sur d'autres jeux : pourrais-tu ajouter la possibilité de déplacer la vue avec ZQSD et les flèches directionnelles ?
> 
> Un détail : quand on achète quelque chose au magasin, la petite anim' des $$$ apparaît à l'achat, ce qui paraît roleplay car on paye avant de sortir du magasin... le curseur de la souris se transforme alors en fonction de ce que l'on a acheté, ce qui est pratique car c'est prêt-à-l'emploi sans plus de clic : prêt à planter de suite...
> Par contre, à ce moment-là, si on fait clic-droit ou si l'on clique sur autre chose (cabanon par exemple), alors le curseur de la souris redevient flèche_normale (car on change de 'type' d'action...)...
> Dans la logique du jeu, c'est OK, mais pour quelqu'un n'y ayant peut-être jamais joué, il pourrait peut-être s'attendre à trouver sa graine ou sa salade dans le cabanon vu qu'on peut penser que l'argent a déjà été dépensé et la salade achetée...?
> Peut-être faudrait-il simplement ne pas mettre l'anim des $$$ quand on valide sa sélection à l'intérieur du magasin ? car en réalité on n'a encore rien acheté, mais simplement fait le choix de la future plantation...
> Cela ne m'avait jamais interpellé jusqu'à présent, mais c'est en jouant à d'autres jeux et en revenant sur La main verte que cela m'a choqué... je me suis dit "bah mince, elle est passée où la salade que je viens d'acheter ?"... alors qu'en réalité les $$$ ne sont décomptés qu'à chaque plantation 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour les flèches directionnelles, ouais, c'est vite fait je vais m'en occuper, ça m'avait déjà traversé l'esprit. C'est bien vu.  ::): 

L'histoire de l'achat... Je sais pas trop. pour les plants je préfère que ce soit vendu à la pièce et qu'on soit pas obligé de rentrer à chaque fois dans le magasin. Pour les graines, effectivement pourquoi ne pas faire un plus gros volume, et faire le même principe que les granulés. Sur mes 50 graines, j'en ai semé que 30, le reste part dans la réserve si je fais un clic droit. Ouais c'est faisable.

C'est bien de me faire ce genre retour, parce qu'à force de jouer à son propre jeu, on voit plus les soucis d'ergonomie.  :;): 

Laisse tomber les limaces pour l'instant, je vais reprendre à zéro. Et puis quand j'ai fait ça, c'était le soir, j'étais fatigué. Faut que je prenne du recul sur la façon dont je vais gérer les parasites/maladies, en l'état ça me plait pas du tout.

Je pense déjà créer une variable "santé" et une variable "santé max" pour les plantes, liées à la croissance qui influera sur sa qualité (comme tu l'as très justement soufflé).

Après je verrai. Je vais peut-être laisser les limaces de coté pour l'instant. De toute façon j'ai toujours eu un mauvais feeling avec ces bêtes là.


"_Monstre cauchemardesque de la dimension X sur son lit de bave_"

Et le coup du dépérissement de ta grosse salade, C'EST PAS NORMAL DU TOUT§§§ Peux-tu me dire s'il y'avait plusieurs limaces sous la salade? sinon je suis bon pour scruter mon code.

----------


## aggelon

> Nan pas trouvé.  Mais je vais faire avec


Pour l'instant, tout ce que j'ai réussi à trouver sur les forums, c'est des gens qui pensaient avoir des bugs mais qui en réalité avaient des problèmes entre le mécanisme d'héritage et les mécanismes de surcharges (overload) parce qu'ils ne maitrisaient pas la chose... mais rien qui ressemble à un "ça marche pas, je save/load et ça marche"... après, je n'en sais pas plus car je n'en suis pas encore là dans les tuto de GM, donc je n'ai pas du tout expérimenté...




> Laisse tomber les limaces pour l'instant, je vais reprendre à zéro [...] en l'état ça me plait pas du tout


OK.




> le dépérissement peut survenir n'importe quoi*


il fallait évidemment lire "n'importe *quand*"




> Et le coup du dépérissement de ta grosse salade, C'EST PAS NORMAL DU TOUT§§§ Peux-tu me dire s'il y'avait plusieurs limaces sous la salade? sinon je suis bon pour scruter mon code.


Franchement, je n'ai pas vu de limace, pas une, sur ce carré... après, comme j'essayais de les attirer, j'ai laissé pousser les adventices dans ce carré aussi, alors peut-être qu'elles sont apparues dans le carré de la salade, mais comme celle-ci était grosse, je ne les ai pas vues...
De mon côté, comme je m'amusais à tout noyer, j'ai pensé que c'était le trop plein de flotte qui était responsable...

----------


## aggelon

> Pour les flèches directionnelles, ouais, c'est vite fait je vais m'en occuper, ça m'avait déjà traversé l'esprit. C'est bien vu.


Et un petit zoom in/out avec la molette de la souris, tu crois que c'est possible ?  ::rolleyes:: 

---------- Post added at 10h34 ---------- Previous post was at 10h13 ----------




> Sur mon XP, le passage en plein écran crash (fenetre d'envoi de rapport d'erreur windows).





> Pour XP je sais pas trop comment faire vu que c'est une fonction "toute prête" de gamemaker. Peut-être en passant par une version "installeur" du compilateur. A l'occasion je testerai.


J'ai trouvé dans leur bugtrack (mantis) que ce bug a été signalé depuis 2012 et cloturé en Juillet 2013 sans explication ni changement : http://bugs.yoyogames.com/view.php?id=07378
A mon avis, on peut faire une croix dessus...

----------


## olaf

Coin!

Un petit mot juste pour dire que la dernière mise à jour de Gamemaker m'a tout cassé mon code, et qu'il me faudrait un certain temps pour remettre de l'ordre là dedans.
Avec un peu de chance mes problèmes de filiation sont réparés maintenant.

Bref, pas de release avant un petit moment à priori, le temps que je mette les mains dans le camboui.

----------


## aggelon

Petits bugs détectés sur la dernière version actuellement dans l'open-post, la v .8 :
lorsqu'on appuye sur Echap pour faire apparaître le menu, les boutons suivants restent actifs et fonctionnels :
- bouton magasin €
- bouton jour suivant
- bouton Stock (en haut à gauche)

C'est tout pour aujourd'hui  ::happy2::

----------


## olaf

Merci chef! 
Je note et je corrige.

Un petit mot sur l'avancement : 
- J'ai réussi à corriger les erreurs que m'avait apportées la dernère màj de Gamemaker, rien de grave.
- je travaille sur le panneau HUD de droite, et pour l'instant, ce que je fais, ça me plait pas
- en vérité avec le beau temps actuel, j'ai de bonnes raisons de ne pas voir avancer le projet actuellement, puisque je m’occupe pas mal de mon vrai potager.

Bref, rien de nouveau avant quelques temps, mais restez aux aguets, ça finira par me reprendre comme une envie de pisser!

----------


## aggelon

> en vérité avec le beau temps actuel [...] je m'occupe pas mal de mon vrai potager


 ::o: 

J'en étais sûr !!!































 ::ninja::

----------


## aggelon

Un jeu qui pourrait t'intéresser  ::P:  



*Farm for your Life*

----------


## olaf

Han! Mais c'est un jeu de survie avec des zombis en fait! ::o:

----------


## aggelon

Oui  ::ninja:: 
On dirait pas hein !

Pfff... nous ont mis des zombies partout  ::(: 

J'étais en quête d'un jeu dont la nature serait le centre, pour l'aider à se développer (genre le contraire de From dust, quoi), et je suis tombé sur ça... ou sur Viva Piñata, une espèce de Pokémon-like  ::cry::

----------


## Nattefrost

Jme rappelle de Simpark quand j'étais môme mais ça doit être coton à faire tourner sur les OS modernes.

----------


## aggelon

::lol:: 

Je connaissais pas !

Je viens de le prendre sur abandoware-utopia et ça tourne impec, du premier coup, sur mon XP et sur mon Seven  ::lol:: 

Bon les graphismes sont d'époque, mais je sens que je vais m'éclater !
Merci  :;): 

(@olaf, on peut planter des arbres  ::siffle:: )

----------


## aggelon

> Farm for your Life





> Han! Mais c'est un jeu de survie avec des zombis en fait!


Je viens vite fait de lancer la bête entre 2 réunions : il y a un mode Peacefull (donc sans zombie je suppose)  ::lol:: 

Ah moi le potager !!!

Par contre, j'ai pas encore vu s'il y avait gestion de la météo : pour l'instant, faut que je me trimbale l'arrosoir...

A suivre... je te mettrai des screenshots  ::ninja::

----------


## olaf

Je veux bien, 'faut pas avoir peur de s'inspirer de certains mécanismes de la concurrence.

----------


## aggelon

::P: 

OK, je te ferai cela...

Si tu veux, il est actuellement à 2.24€ chez http://www.bundlestars.com/store/farm-for-your-life (c'est steamable, et c'est presque le prix le plus bas)

----------


## olaf

Bonjour à tous les aficionados !

Triste nouvelle pour vous, aujourd'hui, je vais arrêter le projet de la main verte. Simplement parce que ma vie personnelle de me le permets plus. Je remercie tous ceux qui m'ont filé la main (Aggelon, Smokeit,...) 

En revanche, pour ceux qui seraient intéressés, je suis prêt à filer le code source gamemaker, plus quelques explications si nécessaire.

Bien à vous.

Olaf.

----------


## aggelon

J'ai passé toute la journée en réunion et te réponds seulement.
C'est une bien triste nouvelle, mais qui sait, peut-être sous un meilleur soleil l'idée qui a germé fleurira-t-elle un jour  ::): 

Merci en tout cas, c'était une bien belle idée, on a passé de bons moments et on a découvert plein de trucs !

A bientôt  :;):

----------


## bilbo10

C'est dommage ça :/

----------


## znokiss

Bon, bah j'attendais une version "release".. snif. Je vais tester celle en cours.
Bonne suite, olaf.

----------

